
The Power of Language Degeneration - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/07/08/language-degeneracy-2/
======
onetom
I don't see how is it degeneration. It's just a different encoding format...

Towards the end it looked very much like how you would transcribe English
speech as Hungarian. I could read it fluently around maybe 50-70% speed.

Japanese does the same (for words they borrowed from English), so I could
actually understand lots of things in Japan which were written using katakana,
just after a month, without actively learning it. I might have spent 2 hours
in total memorizing the katakana and hiragana symbols.

Dutch also became substantially decodable for me just after a day or two and
after learning a few trivial transformation rules between spelling and speech.

------
onetom
The writing has also reminded me the
[https://dotsies.org/](https://dotsies.org/) font. Change being presented
gradually is actually a lot easier to adapt to.

